# Apple Store Canada Promotions...



## bugmenot (May 25, 2005)

From what I observed, Apple Store Canada never seems to offer any "special" promotions (ie. not the standard education promotion and .Mac promotion).

However, members on this board have more experience than I have. So my question is, did Apple Store Canada ever offer any special promotions (ex. Canada Day promotion, Back to school promotion etc.)?

EDIT: Public Account


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

bugmenot said:


> From what I observed, Apple Store Canada never seems to offer any "special" promotions (ie. not the standard education promotion and .Mac promotion).
> 
> However, members on this board have more experience than I have. So my question is, did Apple Store Canada ever offer any special promotions (ex. Canada Day promotion, Back to school promotion etc.)?


Yup, last year they had the same back to school promotion as the US apple store. I think it was if you bought an ipod and laptop, you'd get 200 or 250 back.


----------



## bugmenot (May 25, 2005)

Is the back to school promo a tradition (ie. they do it every year)? Also does Apple Canada offer promo on Christmas and Boxing Day?


----------

